# What struck me about Bremont (featuring the new Worldtimer)



## Ernie Romers

Maybe you've read my report about the launch of the Bremont Victory watch? If not, click the link, it is worth your time, because it gives you some inside about the two brothers English, their team, and their mission.

Now back to the title: "What struck me about Bremont".

Mostly the fact that this, relatively young, watch company, with a short-term history, managed to build a brand with a _true_ short-term history.

Let me explain this: when thinking about, or looking for a nice pilot's watch, I always tend to think of the bigger brands with their long-term history, like IWC. Nothing beats an IWC pilot's watch, not for its design, not for the impressive IWC history, not for the excellent craftsmanship.

Until I got struck by the story of Nick, Giles and their father Euan (who died in a plane crash on March 4th, 1995). This unfortunate event in which Nick broke almost all bones he had in his body and only slowly but fully recovered from it, did not kill the love for old airplanes, nor for their shared love for timepieces.

The story of their flight to France, and the not quite planned meeting with Monsieur Antoine Bremont, topped it as far as I'm concerned. These guys did not create a history, they made history, and were both heavily involved in it.








Nick and Giles English, photo courtesy of Bremont.com

History is one, the people behind the brand are important as well, at least to me. I have met many people from the watch industry, and some of them I consider a friend. They are the people that always feel the pleasure to welcome you as a person, without giving the feeling, they want to sell you their product, or want something for their friendship in return (In this respect Mrs. Ferrier from Zenith comes to mind, although I should not start naming people, because I am pretty sure I forget to mention the others, and I don't want to offend anyone). Because this story is about Bremont, I will name those whom I met and consider to be the most kind, and warm people around: Sarah, Mike (Sting: "Englishman in New York", always comes to mind when I think about him, even though he is not located in NY, but Mike, you will get the picture ), Giles and Nick. Not to forget the entire Bremont team, the people that work behind the scenes and communicate through emails. You all do a GREAT job, and I am happy to know you (same goes for Jacqueline, btw).

So for me, my next step was an easy one. I decided to get me a Bremont watch and by doing so, become "part of the Bremont history", and "Bremont family". The new Worldtimer with the white dial (also available in black and blue) was my choice, and I am very happy I finally choose this one, and to have it on my wrist while I type. Bremont told me I was one of the first to get one (white), which is an extra .

The watch is stunning, gorgeous, and stands out in the crowd. What is not to be loved about that white dial?

Because pictures say more than words, I will let them have the stage now, and hope you enjoyed reading and will continue to enjoy viewing. Remember, when you are on the hunt for a pilot's watch, make sure to check Home - Bremont, or contact anyone from the Bremont team. They will make you feel at home, like they did for me.









































































Beautiful engraved and solid Bremont deployment buckle, but likely to be replaced, because in my opinion, it is just a bit too bulky and uncomfortable for my wrist.
*
More pictures here:* Bremont Worldtimer White 2012 - all pictures copyright Watchuseek (c)

*Technical details

**MOVEMENT*
Modified calibre 13 1/4" BE-54AE automatic chronometer, 25jewels, Glucydur balance, Anachron balance spring, Nivaflex 1 mainspring, 28,800bph, 42 hour power reserve. Bremont moulded and decorated skeletised rotor.

*FUNCTIONS*
Hour/minute/second, date at 3H, chronograph small counters with seconds, 30 minutes and 12 hours, 24 hourUTC hand and World Time Zone function.

*CASE*
Hardened stainless steel Bremont Trip-Tick® construction with scratch resistant PVD treated case barrel. Case diameter 43.00mm, lug width 22.00mm, case thickness 16.00mm.

*CASE BACK*
Stainless steel with integrated flat crystal, 5 stainless steel screws with polished heads.

*BEZEL*
Internally rotating bi-directional bezel with global time zones operated by crown at 8H with Bremont Roto-Click® technology.

*DIAL*
Metal dial with various ground colours. Coated nickel hands withSuperLumiNova® C1 luminous coating.

*CRYSTAL*
Domed anti-reflective, scratch resistant sapphire crystal.

*WATER RESISTANCE*
Water resistant to 10 ATM, 100 metres.

*RATINGS*
C.O.S.C chronometer tested.

*BRACELET*
Embossed calf skin leather with solid deployment buckle and engraved security clasp.

*CERTIFICATION*
Every case back and movement is engraved with its Bremont serial number.

*Related link: * Home - Bremont


----------



## CaptLeslie

Great review Ernie! One of the things that has drawn me to Bremont is the fact that they are a young company with a small group of key players that are trying to creat something extraordunary in the watch making industry! I have personally been fortunate to work with 2 start-up airlines that have given me some of the most rewarding accomplishments in my life! With Bremont, the customer has a very unique opportunity to interact and be part of what will shape the long term direction that Bremont takes! Nick, Giles , Sarah, Mike in the USA, and all the other Bremont family listen to and respond to all the enthusiasts who choose to participate on forums and web sites devoted to Bremont! Where else can a customer have such an imput with a watch company let alone any company! There is no doubt in my mind that Bremont will be a successful company and with success that personal imput that we enjoy now will be more difficult to maintain! So now is the time to take advantage of this window of opportunity and join the Bremont family of watch enthusiasts and create some memories that you will cherish for a lifetime! And these memories that you create will be the ones you hand down to your children and grandchildren when they inherite your beloved time piece! So Ernie welcome to the club if this is your first Bremont or if it is not welcome to the addicted! Cheers Jim:-!


----------



## Ernie Romers

WOMW pictures:


----------



## StefB

I really appreciated reading your review Ernie, as it underscores what is really special about Bremont in a way that most watch reviews don't address. 

The evidence and opinion continue to mount - Bremont is the most bad-ass, high-potential, young watch brand to come out in years. I often tell my fellow watch friends that Bremont will likely be the next IWC or Rolex (but hopefully not as big), over the long-term. With their authentic charm, terrific customer service, superlative design and product, great story, and undeniable passion, Bremont has been able to quickly tap into or perhaps create something really special in the hyper competitive watch market.

I bought my first Bremont (the super cool BCS2 in black green), sight unseen in 2007, as one of their first customers after reading about them and only seeing some photos. When I received the watch I was even more stunned when I laid eyes on it in person. Out of all my watches, (including IWC and Panerai, among other top brands), I'm most proud of my six Bremonts.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Thanks StefB, 6 Bremonts ?? Pictures !! :-!


----------



## samanator

Ernie Romers said:


> WOMW pictures:


That looks exceptionally on the wrist.


----------



## nolanz14

Great story Ernie and the watch looks amazing on your wrist. I agree with a lot of your sentiments on the brand and that's why enjoy the brand so much.

Wear it in good health!

Michael


----------



## Willows

Great post. Fantastic looking watches. I hope to own one someday!


----------



## John Price

Nice post, great watch. Thanks Ernie.


----------



## fasthandssam

Thank you for sharing.... what a lovely watch!

I do think that Bremont is one brand to keep a very keen eye on. Spectacular build quality, consistent (and gorgeous) design among the entire line-up, and an unrivaled commitment to customer satisfaction. They will go far methinks.


----------



## StefB

Will get a picture of the collection up soon...


Ernie Romers said:


> Thanks StefB, 6 Bremonts ?? Pictures !! :-!


----------



## tlinn

Great review Ernie. Your pictures show how fantastic this watch is in the flesh.

T


----------



## Jsorber

Looks much better on the wrist than i expected. Nice review.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb

What strikes me is the clever design of the world time bezel; the city above its hour designation on the SAME rotating bezel serves a very functional purpose.

I had to stare at the picture for a half hour before it became clear to me: first configure the bezel and 24 hour hand to represent zulu time. Now, simply rotate one of the other cites to the 12 o'clock position and you now have the 24 hour time for that city always in view. 

heb


----------



## AAv8r

I own four Bremont timepieces and will probably add the WT to my collection. As a professional international pilot I would like to point out that to accurately display the time in various cities throughout the world, you must be aware of the DST factor. As example, there is currently a 4 hour time difference in London and Rio however there are only three hours or timezone ticks or marks on the bezel. So without a conversion utilizing the DST factor, the watch is only correct when all countries are on Standard time. Again, love the watch and the brand, just saying...


----------



## kaiserphoenix

AAv8r said:


> I own four Bremont timepieces and will probably add the WT to my collection. As a professional international pilot I would like to point out that to accurately display the time in various cities throughout the world, you must be aware of the DST factor. As example, there is currently a 4 hour time difference in London and Rio however there are only three hours or timezone ticks or marks on the bezel. So without a conversion utilizing the DST factor, the watch is only correct when all countries are on Standard time. Again, love the watch and the brand, just saying...


Sorry can you explain what you mean in more detail? as I am very interested in getting the world timer but wanna make sure its accurate!!


----------



## kaiserphoenix

Ah wait ok I get what you mean. So if countries are not on standard time, it wont be accurate. Is there any watch that takes this into account?


----------



## AMP

> Ah wait ok I get what you mean. So if countries are not on standard time, it wont be accurate. Is there any watch that takes this into account?


The Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Traditionnelle World Time does... but it's in the ballpark of $40K


----------



## AAv8r

Vogard specializes in world timepieces. One that come to mind is the Vogard Super Traveler. There's also an interesting interactive iphone app as well as a rather complete data base of most countries and their timezones relative to GMT.


----------



## Noodlefish

AMP said:


> The Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Traditionnelle World Time does... but it's in the ballpark of $40K
> 
> View attachment 794353


Really? Pretty sure that's about the only thing the Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Traditionnelle World Time can't do. It's a beautiful piece, but it can't cope with daylight savings.

However, the new Breitling Unitime appears to have summer Time marked on its (massive) bezel.


----------



## mattjmcd

Great review and lovely pics, Ernie! This watch looks even better in "IRL" shots like the ones in this thread. Stock images just don't do it justice. I think this is my pick for best "non-MB tech" Bremont at the moment- short of something like the Victory watches, of course!


----------



## heuerolexomega

kaiserphoenix said:


> Ah wait ok I get what you mean. So if countries are not on standard time, it wont be accurate. Is there any watch that takes this into account?


Yes Ernst Benz, Retails for 5k. On the bezel you can read the S for the cities, that denotes summer time.


----------



## Noodlefish

heuerolexomega said:


> Yes Ernst Benz, Retails for 5k. On the bezel you can read the S for the cities, that denotes summer time.


But you still have to know that they are on Summer Time!

The only thing that will give you accurate time (Summer Time or not) wherever you are, is a radio-controlled watch (or a mobile phone).

Every other watch requires the user to know something about his or her environment.


----------

